# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Χανω τα λογικα μου;

## zenerdiode

Καλημερα απο μενα, πρωτο μου thread στο forum. 
Θα προσπαθησω να εξηγησω οσο καλυτερα αυτο που με προβληματιζει και ελπιζω καποιος να μοιραστει τις σκεψεις του μαζι μου. 
Το προβλημα μου λοιπον ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο οταν πηγαινω για υπνο, εαν περασει καποια ωρα χωρις να με παρει ο υπνος, νιωθω οτι αρχιζω να "χανομαι". Δηλαδη ερχονται σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου οι οποιες δεν εχουν καμια απολυτως λογικη, και δεν μπορω να τις σταματησω παρα μονο αν ανοιξω τα ματια μου και σηκωθω. Αισθανομαι δηλαδη σαν θεατης στο μυαλο μου. Δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω, σαν να κοιμαται ο εγκεφαλος μου και εγω να ειμαι ακομα ξυπνιος. (Αν βγαζει νοημα). Και οπως προειπα αυτα που σκεφτομαι δεν εχουν ουτε λογικη ουτε συνειρμο. Ομολογω πως με τρομαζει ολο αυτο. Φοβαμαι πως τα χανω σιγα σιγα και πως σε λιγο καιρο θα μου συμβαινει και στον ξυπνιο μου και θα ειμαι σαν αυτους τους τυπαδες στα λεωφορεια που μιλανε μονοι τους. 
Απο εκει και περα κατι περισσοτερο για μενα, εχω τα κλασσικα προβληματα με το αγχος, που και που καμια μινι κριση πανικου, ειμαι λιγο αρρωστοφοβικος, καθε τρεις και λιγο δηλαδη ανακαλυπτω και κατι καινουριο, σε σημειο που με εχω βαρεθει. 
Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλημερα απο μενα, πρωτο μου thread στο forum. 
> Θα προσπαθησω να εξηγησω οσο καλυτερα αυτο που με προβληματιζει και ελπιζω καποιος να μοιραστει τις σκεψεις του μαζι μου. 
> Το προβλημα μου λοιπον ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο οταν πηγαινω για υπνο, εαν περασει καποια ωρα χωρις να με παρει ο υπνος, νιωθω οτι αρχιζω να "χανομαι". Δηλαδη ερχονται σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου οι οποιες δεν εχουν καμια απολυτως λογικη, και δεν μπορω να τις σταματησω παρα μονο αν ανοιξω τα ματια μου και σηκωθω. Αισθανομαι δηλαδη σαν θεατης στο μυαλο μου. Δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω, σαν να κοιμαται ο εγκεφαλος μου και εγω να ειμαι ακομα ξυπνιος. (Αν βγαζει νοημα). Και οπως προειπα αυτα που σκεφτομαι δεν εχουν ουτε λογικη ουτε συνειρμο. Ομολογω πως με τρομαζει ολο αυτο. Φοβαμαι πως τα χανω σιγα σιγα και πως σε λιγο καιρο θα μου συμβαινει και στον ξυπνιο μου και θα ειμαι σαν αυτους τους τυπαδες στα λεωφορεια που μιλανε μονοι τους. 
> Απο εκει και περα κατι περισσοτερο για μενα, εχω τα κλασσικα προβληματα με το αγχος, που και που καμια μινι κριση πανικου, ειμαι λιγο αρρωστοφοβικος, καθε τρεις και λιγο δηλαδη ανακαλυπτω και κατι καινουριο, σε σημειο που με εχω βαρεθει. 
> Αυτα απο μενα.


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρισκεσαι μεταξύ ύπνου και ξυπνιου; Γιατί αν βρίσκεσαι ειναι πολυ λογικό να σκέφτεσαι οτι να ναι.. Και εγω το παθαινω οταν αρχίζει να με παίρνει ο ύπνος.

----------

